# Sony-TFT Probleme mit 800x600



## Emu-Emsen (9. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues TFT Display gekauft, ein Sony SDM-HS95P 19"

In der Auflösung 800x600 unter Windows XP bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Unter Linux funktioniert 800x600. Nach einigen Tests habe ich festgestellt, wenn ich Windows im abgesicherten Modus starte und die Grafikkarte deinstalliere und im normalen Modus wieder starte habe ich bei 800x600 Bild.

Nachdem ich dann die neusten nVidia Grafiktreiber installiert habe (81.85), ist das selbe in grün. Das nervt total, ich weiß nicht wie ich das Problem beheben kann.   

Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## zioProduct (9. November 2005)

Höhere Auflösung? Tieferer Frequenz?


----------



## Emu-Emsen (9. November 2005)

Was!?

Das TFT Display hat immer 60 Hz, egal bei welcher Auflösung. Ich bekomme alle Auflösungen rein, nur nicht die 800 x 600.


----------

